# Ok knife kings



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2015)

What can I do better on this one? I think I'm going to throw away all of my pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2015)

I get it I'm not a knife king lol. But I like it. The overall shape is awesome and I *love *that handle shape but I am prone to that shape I grew up with knives having handles that were that same basic shape (as I have shown in the past). Better photos will help the actual kings critique it.

P.S. I will send you prepaid labels and have USPS boxes shipped to your door for you to throw your pen blanks away in. Problem solved.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2015)

That's a little dirt spot on the blade I cleaned off after picture. To late Kevin I just gave them all away to @SENC

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 12, 2015)

Tony can you post some more pictures of the knife. Both side views, top view looking down on the spine and a bottoms up view that allows us to look at the plunge line.

BTW how are you sanding the blade? Are you hand sanding or using the grinder?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony can you post some more pictures of the knife. Both side views, top view looking down on the spine and a bottoms up view that allows us to look at the plunge line.
> 
> BTW how are you sanding the blade? Are you hand sanding or using the grinder?


Will do. Came in for a few minutes. Using belt sander free handed. Maybe I need a jig. The other side is never as good as this side. I can turn with either hand but still getting the sanding down. My 2x72 should be in soon. This 1x30 keeps bogging down on me.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks like it will cut butter just fine

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like it will cut butter just fine


Didn't I block you Henry Jr. Oh and I still have to put the final edge on it. To tired and I have trouble with it so I'll wait till tomorrow then it will cut two sticks of butter

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 12, 2015)

Tony I grind with a shelf and don't free hand. The shelf allows me to better control how I shift my weigh and pull the blade along the belt. I have tried to free hand and will need a whole lot more practice to master it. You will find that you will have one side better than the other. So you should start your grind with your weaker side. It is easier to get both side to match up when you use your dominant side to match up your non-dominant side.

I start my grinding with a 60 grit blaze, then move up in grits from 120, to 220 and finish with 400. After that I hand sand starting at either 125 grit to cleaned up the grinder scratches. I sand the blade at a 45 degree angle from the blade side and will not stop until all the scratch lines are going in the same direction and I can not find any of the original grind. I also sand the ricasso and flat area if you did not take the bevel to the top. Make sure you get all the scratches out of the plunge line and make this area smooth. I then go to 220 and go on a 45 degree angle from the spine side and try to remove all the scratches I put in using the 125 grit. Once these are cleaned up, I go to 320 grit and repeat the same direction I did with the 125 grit. once this is done, I go to 400 grit and sand the blade lengthwise. All this sanding is done before I heat treat the blade. After heat treating, I repeat the same process to take the knife to a satin finish. For a mirror finish you will have to go through 600, 1000 and finish with 1500 grit.

Why all the sanding? There are several reasons. Pre-heat treat you want to get the scratches out to prevent the blade from developing cracks, even out the blades thickness as there will be high and low areas in the blade and it is easier to remove the scratches while it is not hardened. After heat treating, you want to remove scale and if you have to grind the blade thiner to remove scratches again and even out the thickness.

You can machine sand but hand sanding will provide you with that wax on wax off skill building knowledge of what looks and feels good.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony I grind with a shelf and don't free hand. The shelf allows me to better control how I shift my weigh and pull the blade along the belt. I have tried to free hand and will need a whole lot more practice to master it. You will find that you will have one side better than the other. So you should start your grind with your weaker side. It is easier to get both side to match up when you use your dominant side to match up your non-dominant side.
> 
> I start my grinding with a 60 grit blaze, then move up in grits from 120, to 220 and finish with 400. After that I hand sand starting at either 125 grit to cleaned up the grinder scratches. I sand the blade at a 45 degree angle from the blade side and will not stop until all the scratch lines are going in the same direction and I can not find any of the original grind. I also sand the ricasso and flat area if you did not take the bevel to the top. Make sure you get all the scratches out of the plunge line and make this area smooth. I then go to 220 and go on a 45 degree angle from the spine side and try to remove all the scratches I put in using the 125 grit. Once these are cleaned up, I go to 320 grit and repeat the same direction I did with the 125 grit. once this is done, I go to 400 grit and sand the blade lengthwise. All this sanding is done before I heat treat the blade. After heat treating, I repeat the same process to take the knife to a satin finish. For a mirror finish you will have to go through 600, 1000 and finish with 1500 grit.
> 
> ...


I'm debating a jig to help me along. Yes one side is always better. Lol. I don't do all that sanding but I will give it a try in my next one. Probably this week at the rate I'm going. Lol


----------



## SENC (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks like a good bird knife to me - or a good butter knife! 

Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2015)

SENC said:


> Looks like a good bird knife to me - or a good butter knife!
> 
> Nice work.


What are you putting butter on ? The entire loaf ?


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm no knife king but the tip doesn't look like it goes to a point. Maybe just the photo? Shape and handle are perfect. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 13, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I'm no knife king but the tip doesn't look like it goes to a point. Maybe just the photo? Shape and handle are perfect. Gary


Thanks. I had to work on the tip burin think it's a bad picture.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 13, 2015)

At the rate you are improving in knife production, it won't be long until you are on of the masters. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 13, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> At the rate you are improving in knife production, it won't be long until you are on of the masters. Chuck


Don't know about a master but I enjoy these. I just need to slow down and take a little more time. Ou know how anything new is. You want to finish before you start. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> You want to finish before you start. Lol



Just like reading one of your posts...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 13, 2015)

I brightened your picture a bit to make it easier to see.





 

I see improvements in every knife you do. The finish on the steel is much better. The handle to blade ratio is better and I agree with kevin on the handle shape. It just works for me. What I would improve on is the Choil, the plunge line and the ricasso. I wouldn't take it all the way to the top. I learned from Robert's post as well on that. I didn't realize it had structural effects as well. Just keep cranking them out man - you are flying around the learning curve.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 13, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I brightened your picture a bit to make it easier to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you heat treated some. Posted my pictures. Now if you would just make them for me. Lol. I think I'm getting better in the handles anyway. lol. Just marked out two more. Plan to cut them out later this week. At least better than my original "shanks" lol


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 13, 2015)

As soon a you get your 2x72 you will have a dramatic improvement. Start out at a wheel speed of 30 percent so your mistakes wont be unrepairable and the blade won't get hot so fast. I agree with Scott as to where improvements need to be made. You must learn to slow down and take plenty of time on your work. Develop good habits, the speed will come. Use two very bright lights, one on each side, so you can see the deeper scratches. Strive to have a rounding of the plunge at the top of your grind there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 13, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> As soon a you get your 2x72 you will have a dramatic improvement. Start out at a wheel speed of 30 percent so your mistakes wont be unrepairable and the blade won't get hot so fast. I agree with Scott as to where improvements need to be made. You must learn to slow down and take plenty of time on your work. Develop good habits, the speed will come. Use two very bright lights, one on each side, so you can see the deeper scratches.


Thanks Robert. I think my main issues is going to fast. I can't wait to get one done. Lol. Keep your phone on you. We are suppose to go to the coast in a couple weekends. May have see if you are around and drop in and bring some wood


----------

